# 1970 Schwinn Sky Blue Super Sport



## Schwinn499 (May 1, 2016)

Brian (IslandSchwinn) made it down this weekend to hang out and hit the CC CWC ride, and in doing so brought me this little gem we had stashed at his pad for the last couple months. It needs some NOS cable housings and bar tape, and it was sporting an SR stem which a little dip in the parts stash quickly solved. Other than that shes all ready to be gone through and ridden. Cant wait...


----------



## momo608 (May 2, 2016)

Looks like you have enough bikes to write a book on Chicago Schwinn lightweights. 1960 through 1983. Now that would be a pictorial I could get into.  Put me down for one.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 2, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Looks like you have enough bikes to write a book on Chicago Schwinn lightweights. 1960 through 1983. Now that would be a pictorial I could get into.  Put me down for one.



Wait till you see what's next...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 2, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Wait till you see what's next...



Tell me tell me!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 2, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Tell me tell me!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Ur just being a poophead but heres a sneak peek anyways. Use ur Schwisdom to figure it out.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 2, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Ur just being a ****head but heres a sneak peek anyways. Use ur Schwisdom to figure it out.



I'm actually not.... I really wanted to know.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 2, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Ur just being a ****head but heres a sneak peek anyways. Use ur Schwisdom to figure it out.



Dats sexy

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 2, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Dats sexy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Yes.....but what is it?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 2, 2016)

64 Sierra


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 2, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> 64 Sierra



Good guess, but didnt the Sierra have Sprint branded hubs in 64?


----------



## momo608 (May 2, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Good guess, but didnt the Sierra have Sprint branded hubs in 64?



Bullet holes and quick release, 62 or 3 Superior?

I see the Conti had quick release then too. When did that start on the Conti anyway?

I'll change my guess to 63 conti or maybe just a Schwinn


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 2, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Bullet holes and quick release, 62 or 3 Superior?



Good eye.


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 2, 2016)

I know what it is, but I can't give away the answer.... Let's just say it's NICE!!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 2, 2016)

I cant wait for tomorrow Lee!

My 60 and 61 contis have bolt on axles. Its a Schwinn for sure, and you were right on the money the first time..


----------



## Metacortex (May 2, 2016)

The Continental had quick-release hubs from 1963 through 1975. It had bolt-on hubs for '60-'62 and '76 and then only front quick-release hubs for '77 through '84 (in '77 it was called the Sierra and in '78-'79 it was the Continental II).


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 2, 2016)

Loosely threw on the correct bar tape for a visual. What is the opinions on tires for this one? White, gum, or black wall? Im diggin the blue and black so far.


----------



## island schwinn (May 2, 2016)

blackwalls for sure.
just a note,Walter is having a hard time.the others are calling him a lightweight sympathizer because he was stuck in the middle.


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 2, 2016)

NIce!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 2, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> blackwalls for sure.
> just a note,Walter is having a hard time.the others are calling him a lightweight sympathizer because he was stuck in the middle.



He didnt have any issues hanging out here, you musta done something to make him question his weight. Maybe hes jealous of the new Roadmaster with all its bolt ons.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 18, 2016)

Started dissecting this one today, its not gonna take much work. Should clean up really nice.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 18, 2016)

Gonna be sweet.that bike is so clean.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 20, 2016)

On the rebuild...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 22, 2016)

More progress today.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 25, 2016)

Those are nice frames. People confuse them with Continental so they are over looked. Reinforced rear drop out, and better fork.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 25, 2016)

A Sunday in the garage well spent.


----------

